# Halloween Betta Fish Contest!! C:



## lexylex0526

Hey Everyone!

I just came up with a new contest idea..."The Halloween Betta". This contest is for bettas who look like Halloween themed. (Orange bettas, black bettas, red bettas, ect.) All you have to do is post a pic of your Halloween betta on this thread and on Halloween the winner will be announced! I need some people to help judge so if your interested let me know!

Rules:
1.) Has to be YOUR betta
2.) All entries need to be posted before October 31st
3.) Just post a pic of your Halloween betta and the judges will pick the most "Halloween Themed Betta." 
C:


----------



## ChoclateBetta

Would chocolate betta count. That is ivory fins with dark blue body. Would year old female blue betta with natural white stripes.


----------



## lexylex0526

ChoclateBetta said:


> Would chocolate betta count. That is ivory fins with dark blue body. Would year old female blue betta with natural white stripes.


Yes!


----------



## dramaqueen

What about white? lol


----------



## lexylex0526

dramaqueen said:


> What about white? lol


 White like a ghost  lol yeah that works!


----------



## OhNoLenX

Since you said white, Here is Bow being creepy as possible!


----------



## laynisample

Say hello to the pumpkin kiiing!


----------



## lexylex0526

Great entries so far!!!!


----------



## laynisample

Can we enter more than one?


----------



## lexylex0526

laynisample said:


> Can we enter more than one?


Sure!


----------



## laynisample

If I get a better picture of my first fish can I just replace the photo up there, provided it is before the entry date?


----------



## Gracie8890

My Blitz, notice his menacing "flare" and the blood red fins of this natural born killer. Killing with love that is <3


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

*My Halloweenie, Rusty!*

I wish it wasn't so blurry, but he is a very fast swimmer!


----------



## crowntaillove

This is Marge. Her coloring is not so much halloween themed, but I would like you to take special notice of her eyes. They're orange, and always look evil. She scares me. I'm afraid I'll wake up in the middle of the night only to find her out of her tank with a little fish sized butcher knife because she didn't get an extra helping of food. (And trust me, she CAN jump.)


----------



## LittleFish2012

I have two that I think qualify. But I have to post these separately since I can't figure out how to put text in between the pictures...
I have a black crowntail. His name is Crow. Ironically, he's a bit of a scaredy-cat.


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Gary in the Pumpkin Patch with his ghost friend


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Chester My Orange Dalmation Betta


----------



## LittleFish2012

And here is my cellophane DT, Ghost. Funny story about him- when I first purchased him I hid him in plain sight (I wasn't supposed to come back with another fish) just to see how long it would take for anyone to notice. It took 3 days before my brother overheard me talking about him. It's rather funny watching him eat... I can see everything moving.


----------



## Destinystar

Oh wow these pictures are awsome love them all, and Gary in the pumpkin patch is so adorable !!!!! I dont have one of Perseus looking mean or flared out I will have to try and get, maybe today when I do the weekly water change cause he is going to be mad cause the bubble nest he has been working on all week has to go by bye.


----------



## lexylex0526

laynisample said:


> If I get a better picture of my first fish can I just replace the photo up there, provided it is before the entry date?


Sure! I dont see why not


----------



## OhNoLenX

Blue saying "BOO" from his skull.


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Entering two of my boys, because I can't decide which one x.x
Loki the Jack-o-Lantern king:








and Aether the friendly ghost (with a bit of blood on his tail ;-))


----------



## crowntaillove

xXGalaxyXx said:


> Entering two of my boys, because I can't decide which one x.x
> Loki the Jack-o-Lantern king:
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> and Aether the friendly ghost (with a bit of blood on his tail ;-))


 
O.O Loki is SOOOO pretty. I must find a way to steal him...;-)


----------



## Atena

Here is my Betta Guppy, lurking in the corner being all spooky looking.


----------



## LittleFish2012

OhNoLenX said:


> Blue saying "BOO" from his skull.


Ha ha, I love that! He's so cute! His pectoral fins look like hands.


----------



## laynisample

laynisample said:


> Say hello to the pumpkin kiiing!


I would like to replace his picture with this one so you can see the whole fish. ;-)


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

Better picture of Rusty!


----------



## xShainax

My spooky boy Maui Mirin Bubblegum


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

RIP Rusty.. he actually just passed away..


----------



## Destinystar

Oh I am so very sorry that Rusty passed away....hugs !!!!


----------



## Destinystar

Here is Perseus checking out his Peanuts Halloween decals I think he likes them


----------



## MoonShadow

Question, does it have to be a fish we currently own? Or one that you used to own but has since passed away?


----------



## lexylex0526

dragonscalecrowntail02 said:


> RIP Rusty.. he actually just passed away..


I am so sorry for your loss! Will you still like to keep him in the contest? ?


----------



## xShainax

Can we post pics of betta's that look like they are wearing costumes?


----------



## labloverl

Here's Seeley!









And here's Simba!


----------



## Maddybelle

Here's Quasar in all his goulish glory! I think y'all have me beat, but he's still a cutie.


----------



## laynisample

Wow, Simba looks just like Malcom, he's just missing Mal's res dots. Everyone has such pretty fish!


----------



## lexylex0526

Hey everyone!

Just wanted to announce the two new co-judges are bananasammy8 and babystarz. BIG thanks to them! 

Also we are discussing possible prizes to give to the 1st, 2nd and 3rd placers. If you would like to donate, know someone who can donate or even just an idea for the prize let me or any of the judges know!


----------



## laynisample

I can donate art for the first second and third places. First place gets full color, second and third would get a pencil shaded image.


----------



## lexylex0526

laynisample said:


> I can donate art for the first second and third places. First place gets full color, second and third would get a pencil shaded image.


 That would be an amazing prize! I really appreciate you offering that, can you for sure donate your talents?


----------



## laynisample

Sure! I'm recovering from back surgery, so i don't have much else to do.  i can PM you an example of my work as well.


----------



## lexylex0526

laynisample said:


> Sure! I'm recovering from back surgery, so i don't have much else to do.  i can PM you an example of my work as well.


Thank you so much! Send me a pm?


----------



## dragonscalecrowntail02

It's okay :/ he's in happy swimmy fish heaven now!


----------



## crowntaillove

This is Tuko. He's red and has red eyes!


----------



## rubinthebetta

Here's my pic of Rubin! Thanks for hosting this contest! :-D


----------



## ebettalover963

Tapper


----------



## Leopardfire

Would a white and red female count?


----------



## laynisample

I'm not a judge, but i'd say enter whatever you want.  I entered my blue and white little guy.


----------



## Maddybelle

Here's my copper/red delta boy, Quantum Singularity =) He's a big boy!


----------



## lexylex0526

GREAT ENTRIES SO FAR!

And side note *you can enter any betta YOU think is Halloween like. You don't have to ask us whether or not you should  *


----------



## xShainax

My VT betta Lucifer the second


----------



## labloverl

My pics were accidentally deleted, so here they are again. 
Simba


















Seeley


----------



## prosthetik

Flake protecting his house;


----------



## Maddybelle

Last one for me, I promise! Well, I might come home tomorrow with a rescue, so...
Anywho, here's my spectral girl, Solstice, the cellophane HM.


----------



## polukoff

Black Rain betta bred by Rachel.


----------



## Sena Hansler

I actually saw a black and orange male O_O black body with black lace lining his dark orange veiltail fins <3

ANYWAYS why not enter one of mine? 

Ares, the dragonscale HM


----------



## yappa

OhNoLenX said:


> Blue saying "BOO" from his skull.


Love this one!!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Here is one with my 3 Bettas in the Pumpkin Patch...Looking for the Great Pumpkin LOL


----------



## lexylex0526

*REMINDER FOR ALL!*

The last day to enter your betta will be *October 29th.* Any entries that are entered later will not be counted. October 30th the judges will pick the three winners and on *October 31st the winners will be announced*! Good luck to everyone who has entered and I hope all of you have a fun halloween!! 

*please message me if you have any questions*


----------



## Destinystar

How about a Halloween snail...lol To cute I had to post, forget the Great Pumpkin Linus its the Great Halloween Snail...only he doesnt bring trick or treats he just sucks your eyeball out...lol


----------



## aemaki09

My new guy a black orchid CT...reminds me of a bat or vampire, something that'd lurk in the shadows


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

prosthetik said:


> Flake protecting his house;



He looks like a cartoon


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

in my avi is *CASPER-the friendly ghost  Can i enter him? He is a cellophane HMDT 


There are plenty more pics in my albums *


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

These entries are so great and inspiring!
I'm about to get ciroc halloweenie-fied:3



ALSO! I CAN DONATE CARTOON BETTAS! 
I might be able to send them in the mail but if not I can send them through here or email.
1st fully colored and detailed.
2nd colored/shaded
And 3rd black AMD white


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Perseusmom said:


> How about a Halloween snail...lol To cute I had to post, forget the Great Pumpkin Linus its the Great Halloween Snail...only he doesnt bring trick or treats he just sucks your eyeball out...lol


I have a pair of "Great Pumpkin" snails too LOL ;-). Maybe they will leave our Bettas with gifts on Halloween night if they have been good little Bettas......:lol:


----------



## Destinystar

lol Kitty Whiskers love it !!!!! Your Halloween snails rock !!!!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

casper is on the left, honeycomb on the right.

This is photoshopped, *no one get scared* that i am keeping bettas together!


----------



## lexylex0526

*The competition is now CLOSED! No more entries will be accepted.*

Thank you and good luck to everyone who has entered! The judges will be picking the winners today and they will be announced tomorrow on Halloween!


----------



## Atena

I am so glad I am not a judge I could not pick just one picture, they are all so cute!


----------



## MyRainbowBettaFish

yay!

beautiful pics everyoe!


----------



## lexylex0526

*Winners!*

Happy Halloween! 
I want to start by saying this competition was extremely hard to judge, there were so many great entries! 
(also I want to apologize, I cannot attach pictures to my posts while on my phone so to see winning pictures you will have to search the thread.)
*
In first place:
Polukoff with their betta Black Rain!*
*
In second place: 
OhNoLenX and their betta Blue!

In Third place:
Atena with their betta, Betta Guppy!
*
Big congratulations to them! Each of you winners will be receiving a DM detailing your prizes!

I hope all of you had a great Halloween and had fun entering this contest! Now its time to start looking forward to the "Christmas Betta Contest!"


----------



## aemaki09

Congrats everyone!!


----------



## Kitty Whiskers

Congrats to the winners


----------



## ItsKourtneyYoC8

Congrats!!!


----------



## Atena

oh wow, I thought the other photos were so great there was no way I had a chance, thank you so much! Honored to be in third place!!!!

Guppy's momma is so proud of him! 

Congratulations to everyone who entered, All the beta's were so adorably halloweenie.  And thanks again!

Wait, there's a prize?

Now I have to play the poweball ... When I win the jackpot this weekend I will buy free IAL to all of you! LOL

Hugs,

Atena


----------



## polukoff

Thanks to everyone who was involved in this contest, I never win anything so this was a very big deal for me to win this! Thanks again, can't wait for the next competition.


----------



## lexylex0526

*Winners (pics included this time)*

Finally got to a laptop so I can now post the pics of the winners!  As you know here are the winners:

*1st:*









*2nd:*









*3rd:*


----------



## Atena

Yay!!!


----------



## xXGalaxyXx

Congrats to the winners! Your fish are all beautiful, definitely deserved to win! <3


----------

